# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Tι ράτσα είναι?

## whiteribbon

Καλημέρα! Πριν από 6 μήνες περίπου βρήκα το καναρίνι μου στον δρόμο, δεν γνωρίζα πολλά πράγματα και τώρα τελευταία βρήκα το site σας που ενημερώνομαι για πολλά θέματα. Από ότι διάβασα, μάλλον το καναρίνι μου είναι ράτσας Timbrado αλλά μπορεί να λέω και χαζομάρες. Ρίξτε μια ματία αν μπορείτε... Επισής, υπάρχει τρόπος να καταλάβω την ηλικία του?

----------


## lagreco69

Καλημερα!! 

Την ηλικια δεν μπορεις να την ξερεις, χωρις δαχτυλιδι. 

Βγαλε το μερικες φωτογραφιες ακομα απο ολες τις πλευρες του και κανε υπομονη να το δουν οι τιμπρανταδες. εγω λεω οτι θα μπορουσε να ειναι και Timbrado, αλλα εχω πολυ μικρη εμπειρια σε αυτο το ειδος.  
* Γραψε μας και το ονομα σου να ξερουμε πως λεγεται αυτος/η που απευθυνομαστε.  :Happy:

----------


## whiteribbon

Πίπι!!!<< Όπως, ρε πίπι, θα χάσουμε τον λεωφορείο ρε πίπι! >> χαχα!!

----------


## lefteris13

Για ποιο λογο σου φαινεται για τιμπραντο απ αυτα που διαβασες;απ το κελαηδημα;μπορει να ναι και κοινο..το ονομα το δικο σου ζητησε, οχι του πουλιου, αφου εχεις βαψει τα νυχια ξερουμε τουλαχιστον οτι εισαι κοριτσι, μαλλον..

----------


## whiteribbon

Είπα εξαρχής οτί δεν έχω γνώσεις, απλά είδα κάποιο που του έμοιαζε και υπέθεσα...λάθος μάλλον αλλά δεν έχει σημασία, απλά για να ξέρω ρώτησα  :Happy: 
Εμένα με λένε Δήμητρα, σωστή η παρατήρηση σου, χωρίς μάλλον

----------


## lefteris13

Ειναι το πιο κλασικο χρωμα των τιμπραντο αυτο-το πρασινο, αλλα ολα τα πρασινα δεν ειναι τιμπραντο, πολυ πιθανο να ναι κοινο.ενα βιντεο με το κελαηδημα του θα βοηθουσε, αλλιως δυσκολο

----------


## whiteribbon

Τώρα δεν κελαηδάει λόγω της πτερορροίας, όπως και να έχει σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## jk21

Δημητρα τα τιμπραντο αν και αρκετα εχουν αυτο το χρωματισμο ,μπορει να εχουν οποιονδηποτε αλλο εκτος αν υπαρχει πανω τους ο κοκκινος παραγοντας .Η τελευταια περιπτωση αποκλειει ενα πουλι απο το να ειναι τιμπραντο .Απο κει και περα ειναι καναρινι φωνης ,δηλαδη εχει συγκεκριμενους ηχους στο ρεπερτοριο του ,που ειναι αυτοι που το κανουν να ξεχωριζει απο αλλες ρατσες .Το χαρακτηριζουν που λεμε  ... 

δες σε πρωτη φαση αυτο 

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/content.php

και οταν με το καλο ο Πιπης παρει μπροστα μετα την πτεροροια ,θα περιμενουμε να τον ακουσουμε με χαρα ,οτι ρατσα και να ειναι τελικα και αν μπορουν οι πιο εμπειροι στο ειδος να εχουν αποψη για το αν ειναι ή οχι ,τοτε θα εχεις και την τελικη απαντηση που θες

----------


## gianniskilkis

Δήμητρα πράγματι είναι πανέμορφο πουλάκι και πιθανώς να ανήκει  στην ράτσα που αναφέρεσαι .  Σε κάθε περίπτωση ,όμως από τις φωτο δείχνει να είναι ένα ζωηρό και εξοικειωμένο με τους ανθρώπους πουλάκι . Ανήκει στην μικρή ομάδα που όπως λέω καμιά φορά εγώ ¨έχουν θράσος¨ .  Αυτός πιθανός είναι και ο λόγος που τώρα τον έχεις παρέα ... πρόσεξε γιατί συνήθως αυτά τα πουλιά ¨ανοίγουν το κλουβί μόνα τους¨... να το χαίρεσαι .   :bye:

----------


## whiteribbon

Aαα σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας! Όταν αρχίσει να κελαηδάει ξανά θα ανεβάσω! Γιάννη όντως είναι λίγο ζωηρούτσικο, αλλά εξοικειωμένο δεν με τους ανθρώπους...δεν ξέρω. Λες να μου ανοίξει το κλουβί και να φύγει??

----------


## gianniskilkis

Δήμητρα σχήμα λόγου ήταν εννοώ πως επειδή είναι πολύ θρασέα , εξαφανίζονται ...

----------


## lagreco69

> Λες να μου ανοίξει το κλουβί και να φύγει??


Δημητρα θα μπορουσε να φυγει. βαλε την ποτιστρα του κοντρα στο σιδερακι της πορτας του κλουβιου του, ωστε να μην μπορει να την σηκωσει με το ραμφος του.

----------


## vasilakis13

πολυ εξυπνη παρατηρηση αυτη,θα το κανω κι εγω στον Παρη στο κλουβι που τον εχω προσωρινα γιατι τα κοκατιλ ειναι πολυ σκανταλιαρικα!

----------


## lagreco69

Αν μου επιτρεπει η Δημητρα να βγω λιγο off topic.  :Happy: 

Βασιλη στους παπαγαλους βαζουμε μικρα ανοξειδωτα λουκετακια, γιατι δεν καταλαβαινουν απο εμποδια. εαν θελησουν να φυγουν, δεν θα τα σταματησει η ποτιστρα.

----------


## vasilakis13

ειχα δει κατι βιντεο με αποδρασεις παπαγαλων γι αυτο τωρα σκεφτομουνα τι να βαλω,γιατι το μανταλακι που εχω δεν φερνει και πολυ αντισταση.
το λουκετακι ειναι πολυ καλη λυση,εχω κι ολας ενα τετοιο οποτε θα το βαλω. Ευχαριστω Δημητρη και sorry για το off topic Δημητρα!

----------


## whiteribbon

Κανένα πρόβλημα!θα το κάνω αυτό με την ποτίστρα, ωραία συμβουλή!

----------

